# August Photo Competition - Winner announced



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Lazy afternoon,


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Rolling across the deep


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Port Wllunga Dusk


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Golden Beach on sunrise looking across to Bribie Island


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Maroon Dam


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sorry sure this is no masterpiece but i like the lure


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Mooloolaba River 14 August. This nice little boat on sunrise yielded a few very nice Bream










Cheers
Steve


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is mine









Nice redfin on the Crackjack 48DR in Bleeding Tiger Prawn


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

More reflections


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Paddlers on Lake Ginninderra


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eungella Dam, Mackay Nth. Qld.


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Friendly Flat Fish


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Now voting, folks.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

When does voting close??


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Finally found where eric left the keys to this thread...

Congratulations Jords on a fine win in a hotly contested comp this month. Send me your details, and a prize courtesy of MYTACKLE is coming your way.


----------

